# Canned Fruit



## carverwood (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone ever tried making wine fron canned fruit? As in canned blackberries or canned plums? Thanks!


----------



## masta (Jul 8, 2004)

I have used canned fruit when making Cherry Wheat beer but not wine. I use Oregon Fruit Products, they are packed in 3lb cans and it is pure fruit and also sterile so it can be added without the risk of bacteria. I can post sites to purchase if you need them...no stores in my area sell this.


----------



## carverwood (Jul 8, 2004)

I have some home canned blackberries from 1997 that I put into a 2 gallon batch.Right now it has almost finished fermenting and it seems to be coming along fine. I will leave it for at least 2 more months before I bottle it.I will let you all know how it turns out. I just




wondered if anyone has had any experience with home canned fruit


----------



## Hippie (Jul 8, 2004)

I pick the fruit or someone else does and we just put it in freezer bags and into the deep freeze. A good place to store, plus the fruit releases more juice.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 11, 2004)

CW,


When you place fruit into the freezer for later use, is it a good idea to add some sugar to fruit that has a "tart" taste to it like "Surinam Cherries?" I picked 12 1/2 lbs. of this fruit from my neighbor the other day. This fruit has a center stone so I "hand squeezed 4 lbs. and got only thejuice into a freezer bag, and still have 8 1/2 lbs. in the frige. I'm wondering whether or not to remove each stone and and keep the pulp and juice and freeze the remainder. Should I sugar that portion than freeze? First time to use this "tarty" fruit.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 11, 2004)

I would freeze the whole fruit as is until ready to use. It will release alot more juice from the pulp and skins after thawing. Believe me, it works.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 12, 2004)

I would assume that the seeds or stones in the fruit are not to worry but should be removed prior to preparing the must when you are ready to use the fruit? I read somewhere about seeds, especially soft shell type if left in the must, it would probably alter the taste due to its resinous and bitterness make up of the seed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Joe, you would only worry about the seeds if you break them. They contain alot of bitter compounds.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.homebrew.com/wine_cellar/wineblog.shtml


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 18, 2005)

I've made plenty of canned fruit wine. I have to say, it's not bad, but since I don't have fresh fruit for some of the wines I've made to compare them to, but I have to say, if you make sure there are no sulfites in the canned fruit, you should be fine.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree, just weigh it for the sake of copying the recipe later. You will know how much you used before.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Or at least note the name of the product, amount stated on the label and where you got it. And if it's in heavy, light, etc syrup.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Well you need the weight of just the fruit in your notes so when you get fresh fruit, you can compare the weight.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh. Yeah. That too.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Come on now. That space on the winelog that asks how much fruit used does not mean how much the can of whatever weighs.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, I just put down the size of the can. Then I know how much to buy the next time. Sorry, I'm not a good winemaker, I know.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh now really, come on, Martina, you are a great winemaker.


Don't be silly. Silly.


----------

